# A "good" hair algae?



## dragonlady (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi,

Back around 1998-99, my mom set up my dad's 55 g tank for a Christmas/anniversary present (they were married 12/21). A LFS now out of business had this cute little clump of stuff in their tanks for fry cover. They called it "Hair Algae".

It was bright green and coarse in texture. Almost wiry, in fact. It wasn't stiff, just coarse. Plant-eating fish loved it and ours didn't have a chance to grow much due to fish, especially swordtails and a common pleco. I don't remember what other fish we had at the time, sorry. But I know we bought some of the stuff several times because the fish kept eating it.

Looking at the mossballs I've seen on the net, I wonder if it was one of them that didn't grow in a ball shape. Then again, this hair algae stuff grew pretty fast, and mossballs grow slowly. The hair stuff grew in a clump -- imagine a troll doll's bright green hair growing in your tank. It never really anchored to anything, but it didn't float around, either. That's why I didn't think it was a mossball. But I am not an expert.

Anyone know what this plant might be and where I could find it again? The LFS said it wasn't an algae, that was just the name of the plant.

TIA,
M&M


----------

